# Sears Kenmore



## Bikephreak (Feb 6, 2010)

There is a beautiful old Sears Kenmore bicycle for sale on e-bay. SOmeone might want this.


http://cgi.ebay.com/1896-Kenmore-An...ultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e5c09f5#ht_779wt_1167


----------

